
ATLAS-I (EMP generator) - trimbo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATLAS-I
======
trimbo
And here it is on Google Maps, in 3D

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Kirtland+Air+Force+Base/@3...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Kirtland+Air+Force+Base/@35.0268347,-106.5585819,181a,20y,17.4h,60.8t/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0xa33a0a896b5765e4!8m2!3d35.0657924!4d-106.5505683)

